# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Minoxidil for a receding hairline - photos

## Eromnova

Hey. I started using minox for a fairly rapidly (in my mind) receding hairline recently. I've been using it once a day for about 3 weeks now and am having a **** tonne of hair fall out this past week, as I'd been anticipating/dreading. I really hope it comes back, especially around the temples. 

I'm 27. My dad is NW6-7, though his hair is totally different to mine - his was always very thin, mine's always been very thick. No hair loss on my Mother's side. 

I noticed the recession about 6-8 months back and held out to confirm whether it was real or not. It became particularly noticeable (to me) the past couple of months so I did the research, obsessed an unhealthy amount, and decided on minox for now, with the possibility of fin if shit gets out of hand.

I know minox isn't recommended for the hairline. I know it's also not gonna do anything about the DHT. I know I'm likely only delaying the whole process for a short while at best. But minox is kind of a bridge for me while I consider whether I want to try fin.

Because I'm fairly terrified of fin. I know the chance of serious and long-lasting sides are relatively small and yadda yadda, but relatively small odds don't matter much when they happen to you. I'm considering starting on a small dose, perhaps a quarter of 1mg every other day or thereabouts, and see how I react. My hairline has started a rapid retreat lately - especially on one side of my hairline, around my parting, which is thinning fast - so I might have to give it a go. Side-effects seem less and less of an issue the more and more scalp I see.

I'm attaching a few images in chronological order, the latest ones - with hair wet - are from today. I'll try and keep an update on any progress.

(The camera's shitty and makes it look better than it is, by the way)

----------


## BigThinker

Hey brother man,

Well, don't let the genetics stuff trick you into thinking you're immune from going bald.  But, I feel it's pretty obviously you're not letting that happen.

My dad is NW7 by age 25 (how old I am now) and there is no hairloss on my mom's side.  I have thick, brown hair while my dad had thin, blonde hair.  So, just like you, I always though I was destined to perfect hair.  Looks like you and I probably got the same wake up call.

I would say not to be too afraid of fin, but use it responsibly.  I havn't started it yet, so I won't go around sternly recommending it - I will be starting fin in ~1 mo.

They say fin takes 12-18 months to see real results. So, if it's something you're entertaining, I suggest doing some deep thinking and getting on it ASAP if you're going to at all.

That's all.  I just thought it was interesting our hereditary aspects were comparable and wanted to relate.

Best wishes, homes.

----------


## Eromnova

Thanks man. Yeah, I'd never even entertained the possibility of baldness before. I have my grandfather's hair - literally the only other person in my family with hair the same colour/thickness as mine - and he had a full head of hair into his seventies (the shithead).

But anyway, it's definitely receding and thinning. I've accepted that and I'm just glad I researched it this early really. I'd be happy if I could keep what I have.

But that does seem to require fin, of course. It's a pity, because I started using minox as a way to avoid fin, and if I get on fin now any progress I have won't be as easily identifiable as down to one thing or the other. Plus I have to stay on this minox now to at least (hopefully) get back what I've lost in the shed, and then possibly stay on the stuff forever. Probably should have just gone with the fin from the jump.

----------


## konfusion

wow, dude we really have a similar hairline, I am 29 but my hairline was a bit better when I was 27. When it's about the hairline everything can happen fast-forward. 
we are also very alike about genetics, I look exactly like my granddad from my mother's side who died at 83 with a full head of hair. I could only see his latter pictures and to be frankly maybe he did have a better hairline than me if it's not for the photo effect. I don't know. But the frame and even our whole face is the same. but I don't count on that.
from my experience, minox is not great for hairline. but don't let this stop you from trying everyone is different. I tried it for 7 months and I thought it's getting worse but maybe it wasn't, who knows. I lost my objectivity about hair a long time ago  :Smile:  

if you excuse me I will just squeeze something here, now my left temple seems a lot worse than my right temple, this is strange because my right temple was the weakest link. Actually 4-5 months ago I thought it was going real bad, but now to my surprise it started to fill in, maybe due to Avodart. do you guys think I can expect such thing for my left temple too? can it be it be like my right temple which first receded and now being filled?
thanks everyone.

----------


## BigThinker

> But that does seem to require fin, of course. It's a pity, because I started using minox as a way to avoid fin, and if I get on fin now any progress I have won't be as easily identifiable as down to one thing or the other. Plus I have to stay on this minox now to at least (hopefully) get back what I've lost in the shed, and then possibly stay on the stuff forever. Probably should have just gone with the fin from the jump.


 Well, that doesn't mean you should discontinue minox necessarily.  If you can afford it and don't mind application.  Fin and minox are supposed to combat hairloss in different ways.  That said, it may be good that your body is already adjusted to minox, and now it is ready for you to introduce fin (again, if you choose to).

The glass is half-full, hombre.

Also, I wanted to add your hair looks pretty damn good man.  Even if the pics aren't doing it justice, I'd say is you preserve what you've got, most girls will never know the difference.

----------


## Tracy C

Eromnova,

Your hair looks amazingly good.  I know many women who wish they could have hair like yours.  You do not even need Rogaine.

----------


## 1Aristotle

Konfusion, it is possible to get your temples back from Avodart. i've seen a few lucky users who posted their results here. How long have you been on Avodart for?

----------


## Eromnova

Thanks for the replies. 

Tracy - I wish you were right. All I'm using for these photos is a crappy webcam, the thinning and recession don't look half as bad as they are in person, trust me.

The recession on one side is happening so quickly. It's ****ing scary. I can pull out hair so easily, especially from the back of my head. I know shedding is normal/often a good sign with minox but I'm really hoping my hairline goes back to where it was before I began the treatment a few weeks ago.

The recession on the left side doesn't even look normal, particularly in person and under light. Minox seems to be destroying what's left of my hairline, and it has me pretty worried, even knowing what I know about the stuff and how it works.

Just had a look in the mirror and was pretty shocked. I hope this comes back. Until very recently I had hair so thick it was unmanageable at times.

I might have to get a Proscar script quicker than I'd anticipated.

Attaching some (hopefully) better photos, some wet some dry.

----------


## konfusion

> Konfusion, it is possible to get your temples back from Avodart. i've seen a few lucky users who posted their results here. How long have you been on Avodart for?


 about 6 months. a month ago shedding had stopped completely and I was so positive but nowadays it came back, maybe even stronger. but I am not giving up for another 6 months, it was not like finasteride was working anyway so what's the harm?

----------


## itsmyhairs

> Thanks for the replies. 
> 
> Tracy - I wish you were right. All I'm using for these photos is a crappy webcam, the thinning and recession don't look half as bad as they are in person, trust me.
> 
> The recession on one side is happening so quickly. It's ****ing scary. I can pull out hair so easily, especially from the back of my head. I know shedding is normal/often a good sign with minox but I'm really hoping my hairline goes back to where it was before I began the treatment a few weeks ago.
> 
> The recession on the left side doesn't even look normal, particularly in person and under light. Minox seems to be destroying what's left of my hairline, and it has me pretty worried, even knowing what I know about the stuff and how it works.
> 
> Just had a look in the mirror and was pretty shocked. I hope this comes back. Until very recently I had hair so thick it was unmanageable at times.
> ...


 It's best to wait 6 months to a year between starting each treatment so you can see what's working for you.
And thinning is a 'good' sign when you start minox in the first few months.
I've been using it for 4 1/2 months and my temples are now filling in, it looks like I've had a hair transplant in the temple areas, couldn't expect better growth with a HT.

Give it time, and I'd caution against Fin.
If it works, you will get side effects, that's the price you pay.

----------


## Tracy C

> Give it time, and I'd caution against Fin.
> If it works, you will get side effects, that's the price you pay.


 Most who men take Finasteride do not experience the possible side effects.  You don't hear from from them on-line because the medication is working for them and they have nothing to complain about.

----------


## Tracy C

> Tracy - I wish you were right.
> 
> Attaching some (hopefully) better photos, some wet some dry.


 It still doesn't look like you have MPB.  I cannot see your scalp through your hair.  You need to show good quality photos of your vertex and mid-anterior areas, preferably with your hair wet and parted down the middle.  The hair line itself and alone is not a good indicator of MPB.

----------


## itsmyhairs

> Most who men take Finasteride do not experience the possible side effects.  You don't hear from from them on-line because the medication is working for them and they have nothing to complain about.


 You're probably right, 'most' men don't get sides, but what percentage exactly is 'most'?

Because I would STRONGLY disagree with the 2% figure most people parrot on here for suffering side effects.

Of 4 people I've personally known, 3 friends I know in real life, 1 guy I game with online who've taken it, ALL had sides and stopped.
Add me and that's 5/5.

A tiny segment, true, but it's enough for me to call BS on the 2% figure.
None of us are those idiots that took it for a week then cried side effects either, we all suck with it for minimum 3 months before calling it a day, thankfully we all recovered, SOME aren't so lucky.

You seem to be one of those people that think that if the FDA say it's safe, then it's safe.
You're living in lala land, the FDA will approve practically anything if the right palms get greased.

----------


## Tracy C

> You're probably right, 'most' men don't get sides, but what percentage exactly is 'most'?
> 
> Because I would STRONGLY disagree with the 2% figure most people parrot on here for suffering side effects.


 I do not believe the 2% figure myself.  Well designed independent studies have determined that it is closer to 4% than 2%.  But that is still a small percentage.  Those who experience persistent side effects are small percentage of this already small percentage.

None of you guys are qualified or even have the resources to determine a good number based on your own observations of selected "people you know".  I personally do not know a single man who has experienced side effects from taking as much as 5mg of Finasteride every day.  Since joining this forum I have met and spoken to lots of men who take Finasteride - again, some take 5mg per day.  I still have yet to meet a single man who experienced side effects in person.  If not for the internet, I would know that anybody actually experienced side effects from this medication.  The only place I ever hear anything about it is on the internet.

----------


## Eromnova

> It's best to wait 6 months to a year between starting each treatment so you can see what's working for you.
> And thinning is a 'good' sign when you start minox in the first few months.
> I've been using it for 4 1/2 months and my temples are now filling in, it looks like I've had a hair transplant in the temple areas, couldn't expect better growth with a HT.
> 
> Give it time, and I'd caution against Fin.
> If it works, you will get side effects, that's the price you pay.


 Thanks.

I know enough about finasteride to give me serious pause. Though I also know enough about the internet to recognise it as a fertile place for the hysterical. If I took it I would do so in very small doses. I'd be as vigilante as possible. It's the last resort, but there's only one other resort in front of it right now (minox).

And minox is deleting my hairline. At least I hope it's the minox and this thinning subsides.

Did you have significant shedding in your temples (due to minox) before the regrowth?

Even knowing all I know about shedding and minox, it's still hard to deal with accelerated hairloss...when treating hairloss. But I did know all of this before I started.

I see your point too about leaving six months between beginning different treatments. But I'm worried about losing significant ground in these next few months that might be saved otherwise.

----------


## Eromnova

> It still doesn't look like you have MPB.  I cannot see your scalp through your hair.  You need to show good quality photos of your vertex and mid-anterior areas, preferably with your hair wet and parted down the middle.  The hair line itself and alone is not a good indicator of MPB.


 I'm beyond the stage of diagnosis right now. I'm not a hyper-paranoid type, and I have kept an eye on this for the past year. The difference isn't in my mind, it's very real and took me by surprise - though I realise you can't see as much in the photos. You can see my scalp through my hair in real life. My camera seems to want to flatter me for some reason.

The thinning is particularly bad around my natural parting, on one side of my hairline only. As far as I can tell my crown isn't thinning (noticeably).

I'll try and get some better photos. But only for the sake of documenting my own progress. I know my own hair and I already know I'm receding and thinning fairly quickly, into a pattern beyond what people might call a 'mature hairline' (which I do believe is a genuine thing). Now it's just a matter of dealing with it.

----------


## elnino

> Hey. I started using minox for a fairly rapidly (in my mind) receding hairline recently. I've been using it once a day for about 3 weeks now and am having a **** tonne of hair fall out this past week, as I'd been anticipating/dreading. I really hope it comes back, especially around the temples. 
> 
> I'm 27. My dad is NW6-7, though his hair is totally different to mine - his was always very thin, mine's always been very thick. No hair loss on my Mother's side. 
> 
> I noticed the recession about 6-8 months back and held out to confirm whether it was real or not. It became particularly noticeable (to me) the past couple of months so I did the research, obsessed an unhealthy amount, and decided on minox for now, with the possibility of fin if shit gets out of hand.
> 
> I know minox isn't recommended for the hairline. I know it's also not gonna do anything about the DHT. I know I'm likely only delaying the whole process for a short while at best. But minox is kind of a bridge for me while I consider whether I want to try fin.
> 
> Because I'm fairly terrified of fin. I know the chance of serious and long-lasting sides are relatively small and yadda yadda, but relatively small odds don't matter much when they happen to you. I'm considering starting on a small dose, perhaps a quarter of 1mg every other day or thereabouts, and see how I react. My hairline has started a rapid retreat lately - especially on one side of my hairline, around my parting, which is thinning fast - so I might have to give it a go. Side-effects seem less and less of an issue the more and more scalp I see.
> ...


 
what kind of minox are you using? rand that is....

----------


## Eromnova

Spectral UHP. Liquid.

----------


## Eromnova

One question: has anyone who's shed (because of minox or not) noticed significant loss at the back of their heads? This seems to be where hair most easily comes out - i.e. I grab some hair at the back and 3 to 4 hairs come out, over and over again, without fail. Also, almost all of the hair I seem to be losing  is long hair - not what I would think of as miniaturized - with bulbs (or whatever the word is) at the end. This, and my thinning exclusively around my natural parting on one side, seems pretty unusual to me - I could be wrong, of course, and probably am.

----------


## Eromnova

(Slightly) clearer picture of the thinning with the same (shitty) camera. Hair damp.

----------


## Eromnova

I literally cannot believe how quickly my hairline is vanishing in _one concentrated spot_ where my hair naturally parts.

I want to wait it out and see if minox will give me some regrowth. But at this rate, I might be better off just getting a fin script asap.

----------


## drybone

Hey bud. 

I would advise going to a doctor or dermatologist because you are getting all kinds of conflicting opinions here. 

I will say that in my short tenure here Tracy has given consistent advice and tends to back it up with independent study instead of straight intuition . 

Im not doubting the others testimonials regarding side effects and whatnot, but if Tracy says its 4% of men who experience them, you can be fairly confident its something in that range. 

I was against meds for a long time because I felt I was delaying the inevitable and decided just to get a hair transplant to avoid DHT and what not. Like the lucky bast@rds who inherited DHT resistant full heads of hair . 

However, after having my first transplant on my hairline I have changed my mind. Transplanting cannot give the density that your natural hair has . You can 'dense pack' but its expensive , time consuming and there is no guarantee it will look as good as you want. 

Your hair reminds me of my hair . Grow it longer to make it look thicker. When I finally got my hair transplant, I shaved my hair down to 1/4 of an inch to match the grafts ........and then the grafts fell out. Lol. 

I had not shaved my head that short since  I was 23 years old. I am now 46 and when I shaved it, I was FLOORED at how far my male pattern hairloss had become. 

I was still a norwood 2 , but the thinning was going to make me a norwood 4 within 10 years. I had no idea it was so thin compared to the sides and back. 

All that being said, after my hair transplant healed, I decided to check out finasteride to STOP the hairloss. I dont expect a full head of hair like some chia plant to just spring out. I just do NOT want to get to where I have a hole in the crown and heading for NW 4 or 5. 

Its supposed to block the DHT which then in turn allows your hair follicles to grow normally. This is all I expect. 

Your hair still looks alright but I strongly suggest you look into finasteride or some other DHT blocker so that you wont lose any more. 

i also bought 5000 mcg biotin pills and they DEFINITELY work. My hair is noticeably thicker and grew faster. It doesnt grow new hair but strengthens the hair you still have. 

Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## Eromnova

Thanks man.

I don't really have the money to splash out on something like a dermatologist right now. Especially when I suspect all they'll do is tell me 'Yep, you're balding', take my money and write me a finasteride prescription. If I want that I'll probably just go to a GP, but I'm still undecided. I think what I may do is pick up a script, get the meds and then wait a month or so and see how minox is doing.

My main concern is how quickly my hairline is disappearing on one side. But I know shedding is natural and positive on minox, and that I should probably hold out a while.

I don't know. I'm repeating myself.

It just doesn't feel right not to do more right now.

----------


## Eromnova

So I've decided I'm going to get a fin script. I had a look at my hair under direct light and can see my scalp on the left side thinning pretty quickly into a NW3. Right side of my hair/hairline is still untouched, thick and dense.

I plan to taper onto the medication quite slowly, in preparation for the imminent possibility of my penis falling off and my developing 44 double d breasts and an unhealthy sense of empathy.

----------


## drybone

> So I've decided I'm going to get a fin script. I had a look at my hair under direct light and can see my scalp on the left side thinning pretty quickly into a NW3. Right side of my hair/hairline is still untouched, thick and dense.
> 
> I plan to taper onto the medication quite slowly, in preparation for the imminent possibility of my penis falling off and my *developing 44 double d breasts and an unhealthy sense of empathy*.


  :Big Grin: 

Lol thats awesome.

----------


## Tortoise

My personal experience with fin has been fine. No adverse side effects at all. Some very slight increase in hair at my crown, but not much change at the front. Although, my hair loss is far more along than yours. As far as sexual function, it has actually greatly improved since taking the medication (but that might be more info than you wanted). I get the 5mg pills and cut them up, as it works out much more affordable. 

Best of luck!

----------


## Eromnova

Yeah, I'm likely going to go the 5mg route too if possible. I'm not exorbitantly wealthy.

Shedding seems to have eased off the past couple of days. That's some relief, at least. I think I'll still get a script for fin, though. When/if I'll begin taking it is a different story.

----------


## Eromnova

Slightly better photo of the thinning on my one temple which has happened in the past few weeks. Again though - looks worse in person. Minox is destroying my hairline, but I can't stop now.

----------


## Eromnova

Christ. The speed of this is insane. Hair is see-through around my left temple now and is thinning quicker and quicker. Can't really cover it up anymore.

----------


## Eromnova

So, I got a proscar script today, though the doctor took a lot of convincing.

He had literally never heard of propecia. He kept telling me he had huge doubts as to the efficacy of any treatment such as propecia, despite admitting moments before that he'd never heard of the drug. He thought it was something 'like regaine' and would be well-known if it was as effective as I was claiming.

I told him it _was_ well-known. I also told him I was shocked he'd never heard of it, whilst looking at his receding hairline. 

I think somebody from the waiting room might have slipped into the GPs office, murdered said GP, stuffed him into a wardrobe and played doctor for the afternoon.

I'll probably hear about it on the news later.

Anyway, I have a 3 month proscar script now - 12 months on 1mg.

----------


## drybone

> So, I got a proscar script today, though the doctor took a lot of convincing.
> 
> He had literally never heard of propecia. He kept telling me he had huge doubts as to the efficacy of any treatment such as propecia, despite admitting moments before that he'd never heard of the drug. He thought it was something 'like regaine' and would be well-known if it was as effective as I was claiming.
> 
> I told him it _was_ well-known. I also told him I was shocked he'd never heard of it, whilst looking at his receding hairline. 
> 
> I think somebody from the waiting room might have slipped into the GPs office, murdered said GP, stuffed him into a wardrobe and played doctor for the afternoon.
> 
> I'll probably hear about it on the news later.
> ...


 Go for it. I have a prescription for finsasteride (propecia, proscar) and i got 5mg tablets so I could chop them into 4 pieces and save some coin. 

Beware there might be some side effects and there should be some shedding from one to 3 months . In effect, it gets slightly worse so then it can get better.

----------


## Eromnova

> Go for it. I have a prescription for finsasteride (propecia, proscar) and i got 5mg tablets so I could chop them into 4 pieces and save some coin. 
> 
> Beware there might be some side effects and there should be some shedding from one to 3 months . In effect, it gets slightly worse so then it can get better.


 Seems that's the way with any treatment that works. I'm going to give it a few weeks before I begin, I want to see if minox starts to regrow what's been shed just so I have a better idea of how that's working. I imagine the meds won't be cheap here (Europe) but at least they'll last me a year.

----------


## Eromnova

UPDATE: Okay, so it's been about four months since I began Minox. Besides the massive shed, I can't say I've noticed anything significant. Perhaps some darkening of the smaller hairs, but even that could be my imagination. The shedding seems to have stopped though, I don't notice hair loss in the shower like I used to, not as many hairs around me all the time. 

But I can't really tell if it's gotten worse. Oftentimes I think it has - that the thinning is progressing around my left parting - but I've checked it so much it becomes hard to judge. It's certainly worse than the beginning of this thread due to the shed, but I'm unsure if it's gone past that. The photos I've taken recently have been better quality and in better lighting.

Again - the hair loss seems concentrated in one area. The right side of my hairline is still completely thick and unaffected, drawing more attention to its retarded, thinning neighbour encroaching from the left like a ****ing nuclear fallout.

I'm coming to the stage where I'm ready to concede that Minox might not be helping too much, and might be using that Proscar script pretty soon. I'm aware though that it could take longer, and that I should maybe give it a bit more time to see the full effects. I only apply it once a day so that could prolong results too. I do hope it's maintaining a bit anyway.

Some of the photos below are with minox applied and in strong light. So: looking like shit, then.

----------


## mpb47

> UPDATE: Okay, so it's been about four months since I began Minox. Besides the massive shed, I can't say I've noticed anything significant. Perhaps some darkening of the smaller hairs, but even that could be my imagination. The shedding seems to have stopped though, I don't notice hair loss in the shower like I used to, not as many hairs around me all the time. 
> 
> But I can't really tell if it's gotten worse. Oftentimes I think it has - that the thinning is progressing around my left parting - but I've checked it so much it becomes hard to judge. It's certainly worse than the beginning of this thread due to the shed, but I'm unsure if it's gone past that. The photos I've taken recently have been better quality and in better lighting.
> 
> Again - the hair loss seems concentrated in one area. The right side of my hairline is still completely thick and unaffected, drawing more attention to its retarded, thinning neighbour encroaching from the left like a ****ing nuclear fallout.
> 
> I'm coming to the stage where I'm ready to concede that Minox might not be helping too much, and might be using that Proscar script pretty soon. I'm aware though that it could take longer, and that I should maybe give it a bit more time to see the full effects. I only apply it once a day so that could prolong results too. I do hope it's maintaining a bit anyway.
> 
> Some of the photos below are with minox applied and in strong light. So: looking like shit, then.


 I had the one sided loss like that. Over time it slowly went across to the other side. The good news is your mpb may be super slow like mine has been. The bad news is I doubt seriously that minox alone will stop it. If you are concerned about propecia sides, start on a very low dose and see how it goes.

----------


## morelocks

> You're probably right, 'most' men don't get sides, but what percentage exactly is 'most'?
> 
> Because I would STRONGLY disagree with the 2% figure most people parrot on here for suffering side effects.
> 
> Of 4 people I've personally known, 3 friends I know in real life, 1 guy I game with online who've taken it, ALL had sides and stopped.
> Add me and that's 5/5.
> 
> A tiny segment, true, but it's enough for me to call BS on the 2% figure.
> None of us are those idiots that took it for a week then cried side effects either, we all suck with it for minimum 3 months before calling it a day, thankfully we all recovered, SOME aren't so lucky.
> ...


 
thanks itsmyhair. Like you i also do not believe it is as little as 2%. Can i ask what you and your friends experienced? Did you all have something different?
I have been on this drug for 4 years now, i do not have any of the common problems like ED or man boobs but i am suffering from some other things which i will write about in another post. Id really appreciate it if you could share with me the symptoms you all had

----------


## morelocks

Hi Eromnova - what did you decide in the end ? Please make sure you do NOT EVER stop taking rogain if you think its had some effect. I made this mistake a few years ago and so much hair fell out it was devastating. I remember thinking F**K it i can just go for a ht as money isn't a problem. HT will never give you what your normal hair can give you its just a illusion. 

Also i dnt understand why you don't use rogain twice a day. Btw i have heard the foam type is quite good

good luck - i can see many people have tried to help you hear so i hope you will keep us all updated as we all learn from each other





> UPDATE: Okay, so it's been about four months since I began Minox. Besides the massive shed, I can't say I've noticed anything significant. Perhaps some darkening of the smaller hairs, but even that could be my imagination. The shedding seems to have stopped though, I don't notice hair loss in the shower like I used to, not as many hairs around me all the time. 
> 
> But I can't really tell if it's gotten worse. Oftentimes I think it has - that the thinning is progressing around my left parting - but I've checked it so much it becomes hard to judge. It's certainly worse than the beginning of this thread due to the shed, but I'm unsure if it's gone past that. The photos I've taken recently have been better quality and in better lighting.
> 
> Again - the hair loss seems concentrated in one area. The right side of my hairline is still completely thick and unaffected, drawing more attention to its retarded, thinning neighbour encroaching from the left like a ****ing nuclear fallout.
> 
> I'm coming to the stage where I'm ready to concede that Minox might not be helping too much, and might be using that Proscar script pretty soon. I'm aware though that it could take longer, and that I should maybe give it a bit more time to see the full effects. I only apply it once a day so that could prolong results too. I do hope it's maintaining a bit anyway.
> 
> Some of the photos below are with minox applied and in strong light. So: looking like shit, then.

----------


## Proper

I've been using minox for about 3 months now and for me, I think it had some effect because when I first started, I was able to see my scalp a bit because of the wetness of minox. These days when my hair gets greasy from minox, I can't see my scalp anymore. I'm not sure about other factors that might have been apparent but I am very observative when it comes to this and it has worked for me to some degree.

However it has done nothing for my hairline. My hairline has been the same since I started it which is really a shame because thats the main reason why I started using it. I usually apply a thin layer to my hairline and a bit lower first and then I move to the back of my head but so far to no avail for the most part on hairline. PErfect on everything else though.

----------


## Eromnova

> Hi Eromnova - what did you decide in the end ? Please make sure you do NOT EVER stop taking rogain if you think its had some effect. I made this mistake a few years ago and so much hair fell out it was devastating. I remember thinking F**K it i can just go for a ht as money isn't a problem. HT will never give you what your normal hair can give you its just a illusion. 
> 
> Also i dnt understand why you don't use rogain twice a day. Btw i have heard the foam type is quite good
> 
> good luck - i can see many people have tried to help you hear so i hope you will keep us all updated as we all learn from each other


 I don't use minox twice a day because it's a practical impossibility, save me walking around for four hours of the day with hair that looks like it's been pissed on and smelling even worse. I use the liquid and I think the foam wouldn't work with my hair so long, it's difficult enough to get the liquid to my scalp. I also just don't really want to be applying that shit twice a day, to be honest. I don't think the once a day application will have much less efficacy, though it might take longer to see results.

I'm going to give it about another month or so before taking the plunge with fin. I'm only at about 4 months now so it seems right to wait that extra little bit of time to see if it's working for me. I don't seem to be losing any noticeable ground anyway so I don't think it will hurt to give it that extra month.

Regardless if I go on fin, I'll be continuing with minox for at least the guts of a year. Pointless to use it otherwise, I think.




> I've been using minox for about 3 months now and for me, I think it had some effect because when I first started, I was able to see my scalp a bit because of the wetness of minox. These days when my hair gets greasy from minox, I can't see my scalp anymore. I'm not sure about other factors that might have been apparent but I am very observative when it comes to this and it has worked for me to some degree.
> 
> However it has done nothing for my hairline. My hairline has been the same since I started it which is really a shame because thats the main reason why I started using it. I usually apply a thin layer to my hairline and a bit lower first and then I move to the back of my head but so far to no avail for the most part on hairline. PErfect on everything else though.


 Yeah, I'm just hoping for the best really, even some maintenance would be okay in the run-up to fin. My crown is thick and has no signs of balding so I hardly use it there. I mainly just pile it on around the hairline.

----------


## medion1

I have had a look through this thread and all of your pictures. All I can say is that you are either

a) Trolling us. ie. you think its funny to complain about having amazing hair

or

b) You literally have a medical condition called "Body dysmorphic disorder".

I dont know which of these options is true but the only thing I can say for sure is that you haven't lost a single hair on your head.



Another point for everyone on the forum..... If you are truly destined to go bald the suscpetible area will deteriorate as an entire patch. Not one row of follicles at a time. 
So this "i think my hair line has receded by one row of follicles" idea is nonsense!!!!!!

----------


## Eromnova

> I have had a look through this thread and all of your pictures. All I can say is that you are either
> 
> a) Trolling us. ie. you think its funny to complain about having amazing hair
> 
> or
> 
> b) You literally have a medical condition called "Body dysmorphic disorder".
> 
> I dont know which of these options is true but the only thing I can say for sure is that you haven't lost a single hair on your head.
> ...


 1) I am receding/thinning on my left temple. I have been vigilante enough to notice this the past six or so months. There are not just two stages of baldness - a) completely thick head of hair and b) bald beyond repair. There are stages inbetween these two, I am in the early phase and observant enough to deal with it before I reach b), above. I have good, thick hair elsewhere on my head, and I want to keep it.

2) Kindly do not acuse of me being mentally ill, thanks. I've had a look at your other posts and all you seem to do here is hop around threads telling people they have mental problems. Stop it. You being in a more advanced stage of baldness does not = everyone in the earlier stages is sick in the head. I'm a stable and healthy person who knows well what mental illness looks like. This is not it.

3) No sentence has ever needed six exclamation points. None.

4) I appreciate your vote of confidence on my 'amazing hair'. Carry on.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> So, I got a proscar script today, though the doctor took a lot of convincing.
> 
> He had literally never heard of propecia. He kept telling me he had huge doubts as to the efficacy of any treatment such as propecia, despite admitting moments before that he'd never heard of the drug. He thought it was something 'like regaine' and would be well-known if it was as effective as I was claiming.
> 
> I told him it _was_ well-known. I also told him I was shocked he'd never heard of it, whilst looking at his receding hairline. 
> 
> I think somebody from the waiting room might have slipped into the GPs office, murdered said GP, stuffed him into a wardrobe and played doctor for the afternoon.
> 
> I'll probably hear about it on the news later.
> ...


 This doesn't sound strange at all. I have shared my experience with dermatologists and how shocked I was at their lack of knowledge when it came to MPB treatments.

----------


## medion1

> 1) I am receding/thinning on my left temple. I have been vigilante enough to notice this the past six or so months. There are not just two stages of baldness - a) completely thick head of hair and b) bald beyond repair. There are stages inbetween these two, I am in the early phase and observant enough to deal with it before I reach b), above. I have good, thick hair elsewhere on my head, and I want to keep it.
> 
> 2) Kindly do not acuse of me being mentally ill, thanks. I've had a look at your other posts and all you seem to do here is hop around threads telling people they have mental problems. Stop it. You being in a more advanced stage of baldness does not = everyone in the earlier stages is sick in the head. I'm a stable and healthy person who knows well what mental illness looks like. This is not it.
> 
> 3) No sentence has ever needed six exclamation points. None.
> 
> 4) I appreciate your vote of confidence on my 'amazing hair'. Carry on.


 Firstly do not lecture me on how baldness occurs, thankyou very much. I am a man who has gone bald and you are a paranoid 20 year who has not. I know all the stages of baldness, you do not.

When it comes to mental health. How ignorant to belittle people with mental health problems! They are human beings who deserve respect. I did not use the term as an insult because there is nothing to be ashamed of.

When I warn people they have body dysmorphic disorder, I am trying to help people. Perhaps stopping them from taking drastic action they may regret (such as taking impotence pills at the age of 20).

This forum is full of people with body dysmorphic disorder asking for advice from people with body dysmorphic disorder. Its as bad as anorexia forums I dare say!!!!!!!(7)

Carry on yourself.

----------


## Conpecia

> Firstly do not lecture me on how baldness occurs, thankyou very much. I am a man who has gone bald and you are a paranoid 20 year who has not. I know all the stages of baldness, you do not.
> 
> When it comes to mental health. How ignorant to belittle people with mental health problems! They are human beings who deserve respect. I did not use the term as an insult because there is nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> When I warn people they have body dysmorphic disorder, I am trying to help people. Perhaps stopping them from taking drastic action they may regret (such as taking impotence pills at the age of 20).
> 
> This forum is full of people with body dysmorphic disorder asking for advice from people with body dysmorphic disorder. Its as bad as anorexia forums I dare say!!!!!!!(7)
> 
> Carry on yourself.


 he does not have body dysmorphic disorder. his hairline is receding and he is taking available measures to remedy it before it becomes worse. completely rational. telling a rational person he or she has a serious mental illness does not help.

----------


## Eromnova

> Firstly do not lecture me on how baldness occurs, thankyou very much. I am a man who has gone bald and you are a paranoid 20 year who has not. I know all the stages of baldness, you do not.
> 
> When it comes to mental health. How ignorant to belittle people with mental health problems! They are human beings who deserve respect. I did not use the term as an insult because there is nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> When I warn people they have body dysmorphic disorder, I am trying to help people. Perhaps stopping them from taking drastic action they may regret (such as taking impotence pills at the age of 20).
> 
> This forum is full of people with body dysmorphic disorder asking for advice from people with body dysmorphic disorder. Its as bad as anorexia forums I dare say!!!!!!!(7)
> 
> Carry on yourself.


 Dare say what you want, but say it elsewhere. Thanks.

It's my opinion that you're completely wrong, and I'm not interested in discussing it further. Move onto another thread.

----------


## Proper

> Dare say what you want, but say it elsewhere. Thanks.
> 
> It's my opinion that you're completely wrong, and I'm not interested in discussing it further. Move onto another thread.


 He's a noob. Just disregard his comment cause noobs will always be noobs.

----------


## spec

Eromnova,
First of all, pay no attention to that fool accusing you of mental illness.

Second of all, you and i are in very similar situations. I recently started taking minoxidil for my hairline recession in early February of this year.  I've been on proscar quartered for the last 8 months, though, which is different from you.

My experience with minoxidil thus far has been the same as yours.  I apply it to the temples (twice a day not once a day like yourself). Three months in my hair in the areas that i have applied it have thinned significantly, which has been discouraging and scary.  I am sticking with it for a full year though.  About a year and a half ago i tried minoxidil and had a big shed as a result.  I quit in month three because of it.  This time around im sticking to it.

With proscar, i quarter the tablets and then further reduce the quarters down to an estimated 1-0.8 mg dose. At 1.25 mgs i was experiencing sexual side effects. At the reduced dosage the sides are mitigated enough to where i can live with them.  I must say though that in these 8 months i have not experienced very much difference in my rate of shedding and my temples have continued to recede.  I am holding out hope as some posts describe that 12-18 months is a sufficient time frame to give the medication.

Anyways, i enjoy reading your updates. You're a month further than me in your treatment so i review your posts in order to help formulated my own expectations for the coming month. 

Keep taking photos and providing updates. It sounds positive that your shedding has ceased. Good luck to you.

----------


## Eromnova

> Eromnova,
> First of all, pay no attention to that fool accusing you of mental illness.
> 
> Second of all, you and i are in very similar situations. I recently started taking minoxidil for my hairline recession in early February of this year.  I've been on proscar quartered for the last 8 months, though, which is different from you.
> 
> My experience with minoxidil thus far has been the same as yours.  I apply it to the temples (twice a day not once a day like yourself). Three months in my hair in the areas that i have applied it have thinned significantly, which has been discouraging and scary.  I am sticking with it for a full year though.  About a year and a half ago i tried minoxidil and had a big shed as a result.  I quit in month three because of it.  This time around im sticking to it.
> 
> With proscar, i quarter the tablets and then further reduce the quarters down to an estimated 1-0.8 mg dose. At 1.25 mgs i was experiencing sexual side effects. At the reduced dosage the sides are mitigated enough to where i can live with them.  I must say though that in these 8 months i have not experienced very much difference in my rate of shedding and my temples have continued to recede.  I am holding out hope as some posts describe that 12-18 months is a sufficient time frame to give the medication.
> 
> ...


 Thanks man. Hope you see some progress, glad you enjoy the thread and hope it's helpful.

Going to start fin pretty soon and keep on with the minox. I'll keep this updated.

----------


## Eromnova

Update (please note - this thread is now mostly just a document of my situation, for myself, albeit a public one):

So, minoxidil doesn't work. Or: minoxidil doesn't work on my particular head. It doesn't even seem to halt any further loss. All it's done is speed up the loss initially, and then do nothing indefinitely. Or is it too early too tell? Coming on six months now at one dose per day, I reckon that's a reasonable sample of time to evaluate. I don't know. But I'm losing more hair in my hairline. It's spread from the stubborn, isolated little spot near my parting, to the right and over to my forelock (that's right, isn't it - forelock? Like a horse?).

My hairline is all bitty now, if that's a word. All indecisive. Without edges. At least on one side. Right side still going strong, though it has no idea what's soon to come, the poor bastard. Back of my head still stupid and thick. So that's good.

But what I began this thread to document - the progress of minoxidil on my receding hairline - was a failure. So this thread might be more aptly titled 'Watch a dude's hair fall out, with pictures!'.

I'll probably still put that greasy, smelly, gunky shit on my head for the rest of my life, though. You know, just in case.

I'm starting finasteride this week. For real this time. I wish I'd started it earlier (unless it like, ruins my life or something, then I won't have wished that - retrospectively). I hope to see at least a sliver of regrowth. Somewhere. Anywhere (well, not _anywhere_). And I hope to maintain.

My hair is ridiculously long at the moment. Like, man-rescued-from-a-remote-cave-after-mysterious-year-long-disappearance long. Homeless long. I kind of dread how the thinning will look with a shorter haircut, hence the no-haircut. But I think it might be drawing attention to the thinning right now, rather than the reverse.

One lesson I've learnt through the duration of this thread: I never really realised I was such a vain shithead until this whole ordeal. Because someone who wasn't a vain shithead likely wouldn't consider losing some hair an 'ordeal', would they? But here were are.

Obligatory photos below. Increasingly frantic updates to follow.

----------


## Jcm800

Eromnova - what a brilliant update mate, I howled with much needed laughter reading that, thanks. 

Not laughing at you or your situation, as I'm in it too. You're depiction of the cave dwelling fellow creased me up in particular, so thanks :-) 

Anyway, minox foam raped and pillaged my hairline too, once a day application been on it longer than I remember now, but it's off label usage, they never claimed results there so it's a risk we take, and paid for sadly.  Chin up, keep those updates coming :-)

----------


## Eromnova

Haha, thanks dude. Hopefully I'll have some better news next time.

----------


## Eromnova

Brief update: Began finasteride about two weeks ago. Proscar divided into eighths (0.625mg), taken every other day. No noticeable sexual sides, though I have felt very fatigued and notice I get tired a lot more easily. I wake up exhausted. I'm hoping this is just an initial symptom as it's still very early on in treatment, and that the tiredness will subside. If not I'll reduce the dose again.

----------


## goldbondmafia

For the ppl that said minox ruined your hairline, did you keep using it until your hair grew back? Minox will only shed hairs and ruin your hairline temporarily...

----------


## Eromnova

I don't think anybody said minox ruined my hairline - that was me. It could also be the normal shedding I would have seen without the minox, who knows. I'm still using it though, I never stopped. I'll be using it for at least a year before properly judging any results.

----------


## Dan26

> I don't think anybody said minox ruined my hairline - that was me. It could also be the normal shedding I would have seen without the minox, who knows. I'm still using it though, I never stopped. I'll be using it for at least a year before properly judging any results.


 Why don't you buy a 1.5mm dermaroller, and wound once a week? Nothing to lose bro, I'd be interested to see if your results change or it kickstarts something.

Check the dermaroll community trial thread man

----------


## hellouser

> Why don't you buy a 1.5mm dermaroller, and wound once a week? Nothing to lose bro, I'd be interested to see if your results change or it kickstarts something.
> 
> Check the dermaroll community trial thread man


 Link to thread:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13420

----------


## spec

Eromnova,

Still no positive results with minoxidil on the temples?  It has worked for me, although to a small extent.  Have you considered applying it twice/day instead of once/day?      

I'm battling my hairloss with minoxidil 5% Kirkland's brand foam twice a day as well as 0.625mg finasteride 1/day at night.  The finasteride has slowed my hairloss, although not to a rate that I am comfortable with.  I'm considering alternative treatments, as finasteride affects my libido even at the decreased dosage.  Keep us updated with your progress.

----------


## mpb47

> I don't think anybody said minox ruined my hairline - that was me. It could also be the normal shedding I would have seen without the minox, who knows. I'm still using it though, I never stopped. I'll be using it for at least a year before properly judging any results.


 Well I noticed the same thing only in the crown when I was only using minox. It accelerated the growth/loss cycle. When I added propecia things slowly started going in the positive direction. Still had the sheds but I could see positive results but just remember it may take a good long time...like 9 months for me.

Oh and you are smart to take action while time is on your side. It may be very subtle  but You KNOW if something is happening to your hair . I just wish they had minox/propecia back when I still had hair like you.  You should do fine keeping your hair with what you are doing now.

----------


## adam k

> Most who men take Finasteride do not experience the possible side effects.  You don't hear from from them on-line because the medication is working for them and they have nothing to complain about.


 Aside from the fact that using a 5-AR inhibitor to treat hairloss is like using a flame thrower to kill a fly in your house (In the process you f all kinds of other stuff up), it is unacceptable in 2013 Finasteride is the best thing we have. I personally know 8 people on Fin (very good friends) and every single one of them has experienced side effects to some degree.  You have to be real naive and ignorant and unaware to believe the 2&#37; figure by Merck. Side effects from finasteride are not only limited to sexual problems and there are a plethora of other problems which can occur. 

In a few years time I plan to start a family and that will mean Fin is completely out of the question. I refuse to take this drug. Also suggesting people take Fin and not telling them to take a blood test to monitor baseline levels is extremely irresponsible.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Aside from the fact that using a 5-AR inhibitor to treat hairloss is like using a flame thrower to kill a fly in your house (In the process you f all kinds of other stuff up), it is unacceptable in 2013 Finasteride is the best thing we have. I personally know 8 people on Fin (very good friends) and every single one of them has experienced side effects to some degree.  You have to be real naive and ignorant and unaware to believe the 2% figure by Merck. Side effects from finasteride are not only limited to sexual problems and there are a plethora of other problems which can occur. 
> 
> In a few years time I plan to start a family and that will mean Fin is completely out of the question. I refuse to take this drug. Also suggesting people take Fin and not telling them to take a blood test to monitor baseline levels is extremely irresponsible.


 Having hair is great but sex is better than hair in my opinion.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
Cole Hair Transplant - Atlanta
Phone 678-566-1011

----------


## Eromnova

> Eromnova,
> 
> Still no positive results with minoxidil on the temples?  It has worked for me, although to a small extent.  Have you considered applying it twice/day instead of once/day?      
> 
> I'm battling my hairloss with minoxidil 5&#37; Kirkland's brand foam twice a day as well as 0.625mg finasteride 1/day at night.  The finasteride has slowed my hairloss, although not to a rate that I am comfortable with.  I'm considering alternative treatments, as finasteride affects my libido even at the decreased dosage.  Keep us updated with your progress.


 Still no results man, no. Just a steady deterioration on the one side. Things have only gotten worse really since I started treating it.

I've had no great side-effects from the fin. Some fatigue initially which caused me to lower the dosage. No sexual sides. I'm on .265 (I think) a day which is hopefully enough to do something. I think I'm shedding again, or have been. All in the same spot, that left side, as usual. Hair parted on one side and I'm noticeably thinning. Hair parted on other side and I look like I have a full and thick head of hair. Hoping to at least maintain this.

Pics attached in bright lighting. Minox applied in some of them.

----------


## blondetooth

its been a year? has the rogaine made it worse still?

----------


## badKompany

> Still no results man, no. Just a steady deterioration on the one side. Things have only gotten worse really since I started treating it.
> 
> I've had no great side-effects from the fin. Some fatigue initially which caused me to lower the dosage. No sexual sides. I'm on .265 (I think) a day which is hopefully enough to do something. I think I'm shedding again, or have been. All in the same spot, that left side, as usual. Hair parted on one side and I'm noticeably thinning. Hair parted on other side and I look like I have a full and thick head of hair. Hoping to at least maintain this.
> 
> Pics attached in bright lighting. Minox applied in some of them.


 
Hey I just read your whole thread and I'm curious if you decided to stick with Fin and if you've experienced any side effects. I did 1.25 mg/day for about 9 months, and about 5 or 6 months in started feeling like I may be experiencing a lack of libido, but I stuck with it until November, went off for a couple weeks when I was on vacation, then went back on for about a month, and now have been off for about 3 weeks because I'm pretty sure now it's not just in my head and my libido is definitely lower when I'm on the drug.  I didn't really realize it until I got a pretty serious gf who wanted to go all the time, and I just didn't have the urge for it like I used to (and I'm only 25yrs old).  

I'd be tempted to try a lower dose, but I wonder how effective it would even be at slowing hair loss anyways. 

Has your lower dosage stopped your losses and without any side effects?

Thanks

----------


## Gerhard

> Hey I just read your whole thread and I'm curious if you decided to stick with Fin and if you've experienced any side effects. I did 1.25 mg/day for about 9 months, and about 5 or 6 months in started feeling like I may be experiencing a lack of libido, but I stuck with it until November, went off for a couple weeks when I was on vacation, then went back on for about a month, and now have been off for about 3 weeks because I'm pretty sure now it's not just in my head and my libido is definitely lower when I'm on the drug.  I didn't really realize it until I got a pretty serious gf who wanted to go all the time, and I just didn't have the urge for it like I used to (and I'm only 25yrs old).  
> 
> I'd be tempted to try a lower dose, but I wonder how effective it would even be at slowing hair loss anyways. 
> 
> Has your lower dosage stopped your losses and without any side effects?
> 
> Thanks


 .2 MG every 3 days can be as effective as 5 mg.

----------


## kelleygarvey

> .2 MG every 3 days can be as effective as 5 mg.


 What is .2 mg if quartering a proscar pill is 1.25 mg?

----------

